# WHITNEY Mason Jar



## Sarah Scott (Jul 6, 2013)

I rescued this jar from an old dumping ground. It's in great condition embossed with WHITNEY MASON PAT'D 1858. The jar stands 9" high. Has anyone ever found one of these and do you know the value?


----------



## botlguy (Jul 6, 2013)

It's not rare by any means but far from the most common. It takes the standard zinc, porcelain lined (Milk Glass) lid. I do not have the latest "Red Book" so cannot give you a current value. It's a good beginner to intermediate jar.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 6, 2013)

Quart is $6-$8, Half Gallon or Pint is $10-$15.


----------

